# Dirk Passes Reggie



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Dirk Nowitzki passed Reggie Miller on the NBA All-Time Scoring List during Wednesday night's win against Houston, where he posted 35/7/4 on 13/20 shooting. He's now #15 overall, behind Kevin Garnett. 



> Getting buckets, breaking records!
> 
> Dirk Nowitzki just passed Reggie Miller for 15th on the all-time NBA scoring list (25,280 points) ...


http://on.nba.com/1fX56Eg



> DALLAS (AP) -- Dirk Nowitzki has moved past Reggie Miller on the NBA scoring list.
> 
> Nowitzki made a free throw after a technical foul was called against Houston's Dwight Howard on Wednesday night to reach 25,280 points and take over 15th place.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nowitzki-passes-reggie-miller-scoring-040026452--nba.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If he stays healthy, I think he'll pass Havlicek, maybe Dominique. And he'll go into the Top 10 next season for sure.


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Dirk is the man. Always have liked to watch him play. Except for the '11 finals lol. How far up the list do you think he'll go ? With the way KG is playing he should pass him up pretty soon


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

I think he can go up to 7. to be honest.

Let him play this and the next season on a good PPG and he might be there.


----------

